# Ipad, gadget ou le futur?



## Calin1194 (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai presque 17ans. Actuellement j'ai un ordinateur portable (acer) et un itouch 2g.

Ma lubie actuelle est l'Ipad, je ne pense plus qu'à ça. Mais mon entourage me dis que ce n'est qu'on gadget, un objet qui fait double emploi avec mon ordinateur actuel et qui restera dans un tiroir.
Si j'écris sur ce forum, c'est pour essayé d'être éclairé par votre utilisation de l'ipad. J'ai déja regardé les autres sujets de forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour lequel je me sens assez concerné, c'est pourquoi je me suis décidé à m'inscrire sur ce forum et avoir un vrai avis personnel.

Quelles sont les raisons qui me poussent à acheter un ipad?
- Remplacer mon pc 
      Pour internet, mail, facebook. 
     -> A choisir, si vous êtes chez vous, préférez-vous lire vos mail, aller sur internet avec votre ipad ou votre pc?
      Pour regarder des films (dans mon lit ou le canapé)
     -> L'écran est il agréable? Pas trop fatiguant? Est ce que l'ipad chauffe 
         comme un ordinateur portable sur les genoux? (ce qui m'énerve le plus)
     Pour utiliser des traitements de texte (pour synthèses, retouches, petits 
     travaux)
     -> Est ce que pages est facile et rapide à utiliser? Avec entrainement, le 
         clavier tactile est il facile à utiliser ou un clavier Bluetooth est 
         indispensable?
    (Les seules utilisations que je fais de mon pc)

- Lire des livres, BD, magasines, journaux
     -> Est ce que le choix et large? Est ce vraiment agréable à lire?

- Jouer à des bons jeux sans qu'ils soient trop "gourmands" en temps.
    -> La gamme de jeux est elle large? Il y a-t-il des jeux avec des bons 
        graphismes sans pour autant que ça ralentisse tout le temps (comme 
        avec mon itouch)?

Avez vous d'autres utilisations quotidiennes de l'ipad auxquelles on ne penserais pas mais qui sont très utiles? 
Pensez vous que l'ipad aurait un avenir en tant qu'alternative à un PC (dans un utilisation comme la mienne, tout en prenant compte que je garderais mon PC actuel comme une base qui stockerais tous mes films, musiques et travaux)?
Et enfin, quel capacité devrais je prendre si j'en achetais un?

Je vous remercie pour lattention que vous avez porté à mon message.


----------



## Candyce (13 Juin 2011)

Salut ! Je n'ai pas à proprement parlé d'iPad mais j'ai la chance d'avoir un copain fondu d'informatique qui a récemment craqué pour l'iPad 2 après que je lui en ai brièvement parlé. Au début, il m'a envoyé bouler en disant que c'était complètement inutile, que cela faisait double emploi avec son iPhone et puis... Et puis il a commencé à réflechir à ce qu'il pourrait faire avec.

Même moi j'étais assez sceptique et je ne voyais pas trop l'intérêt d'un tel objet... Maintenant je sais à quel point cette tablette peut rapidement se faire une place entre deux iPhones, un ordi (bientot remplacé par un iMac d'ailleurs), et un macbook air. 

En effet; je pense que ceux qui trouvent ce genre d'objets inutiles sont des personnes qui n'en ont jamais eu dans les mains. Maintenant que nous avons découvert ce ptit bijou, je dois avouer qu'il serait dur pour de nous en passer.

On peut faire beaucoup de choses avec l'iPad; choses qu'on attribue d'ordinaire à d'autres plateformes, mais qu'il fait tellement mieux !

Personnellement, je pique son iPad à mon copain pour surfer sur le net devant la télé (c'est un régal le tactile pour surfer !); pour lire les news macgé ^^et pour jouer à la pléiade de ptits jeux qu'il a installé dessus et qui me font littéralement craquer.

Lui, il l'utilise presque sans arrêt que ce soit pour surfer, consulter ses mails, appeler sa soeur en voyage de noces en facetime xD, jouer, lire des vidéos dans le train (c'est un plaisir de regarder une série ou un film sur cet écran !!) et tout simplement pour jouer. Il a d'ailleurs considérablement délaisser son ordinateur de bureau; il ne surfe dessus que dans le cadre de jeux flash (qui n'est pas supporté par l'iPad).

Donc pour répondre à certaines de tes questions :

- à choisir, je préfère largement surfer sur l'iPad; même maintenant que j'ai reçu mon MBA. En plus, avec la smart cover, tu n'as que la tranche sur les genoux.

- il ne chauffe pas du tout et l'écran est vraiment très très agréable ! Le fait de pouvoir zoomer de manière aussi intuitive fait de son écran 10 pouces un écran quasi sans limite en fin de compte.

- mon copain n'a pas téléchargé pages (d'une parce qu'il n'en aurait pas l'utilité et deux car je l'ai sur mon mac). Toutefois, étant donné que j'ai hésité à me prendre un ipad au lieu de mon MBA pour prendre mes cours à la fac je peux te parler du clavier que j'ai longuement tester pour savoir s'il serait rédhibitoire ou non.

Si tu veux écrire beaucoup avec, le clavier est indispensable et ce, pour une raison toute bête : les accents. Comme sur l'iphone pour faire un é; il faut appuyer longuement sur le e avant de choisir le é; une galère pour prendre ses cours donc. Le clavier physique est donc indispensable si c'est pour prendre des notes. Par contre, si c'est juste pour le surf; aucun souci.

- pour les livres etc... à premières vue (je ne suis pas allée fouillée en profondeur) il y a énormément de choix (ma mère avait cherché un vieux livre dont l'auteur n'avait eu qu'un seul véritable succés et elle l'a trouvé).

- la gamme de jeux est très large et s'agrandit de jour en jour. Il a des jeux assez élaborés qui reprennent des jeux de plateaux comme smallworld comme des jeux moins prise de tête sur lesquels tu peux aller cinq dix minutes par jour. Personnellement, je ne jouais pas sur iphone et maintenant, je joue sans arret sur iPad ! En outre, l'iPad ne laggue pas; du moins, pas à ma connaissance.

Toutefois, je ne pense pas qu'il puisse remplacer un ordinateur (la preuve, j'ai choisi le MBA). Il n'est pas assez autonome à mon gout et trop limité par l'absence de flash. Toutefois, étant donné que j'avais un PC de bureau à la maison, j'en aurais pris un s'il y a avait eu une alternative au clavier pour les accents (c'est un régal de taper sur le clavier tactile je trouve !) car je suis allergique aux accessoires : si c'est pour transporter un iPad avec un clavier supplémentaire, autant prendre un MBA à peine plus lourd et complétement indépendant pourvu qu'on en fasse pas une utilisation trop poussée. Evidemment, ce n'est pas le même tarif, j'en suis consciente; mais pour choisir entre un portable et un iPad, il faut bien savoir à quoi on destine la bête. Pour le travail, l'ordi s'en tire beaucoup mieux; pour les loisirs, c'est l'Ipad qui arrive loin devant.

Pour la capacité, celui de mon copain est un 16 Go et c'est un gros consommateur de mémoire. Pourtant, il n'a encore eu aucun pb jusqu'à présent (il met quelques épisodes de série et le reste lui sert pour les app). Donc j'imagine que vu que tu as un ordi à coté, 16 devrait suffire !

Voilà, en espérant que ce pavé t'aura été utile ! 

Edit : j'ai oublié de préciser que ma mère, après avoir vu l'iPad de mon copain, a décidé de vendre son ordinateur pour s'en acheter un; elle l'a d'ailleurs recu la semaine dernière ^^


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Juin 2011)

-> A choisir, si vous êtes chez vous, préférez-vous lire vos mail, aller sur internet avec votre ipad ou votre pc?
Sur l'iPad, clairement, j'ai mes flux RSS dans Pulse, les applications lemonde, lequipe, igen et d'autres pour le reste. Le lecteur Web de Pulse est d'ailleurs super bien fait, pour moi c'est l'app a avoir en plus de twitter.

Après il y a le cas des forums et la clairement je prefere etre sur l'ordi pour ouvrir plusieurs onglets à la fois.

      Pour regarder des films (dans mon lit ou le canapé)
     -> L'écran est il agréable? Pas trop fatiguant? Est ce que l'ipad chauffe 
         comme un ordinateur portable sur les genoux? (ce qui m'énerve le plus)
pas du tout de chauffe, très bien, sauf pour les MKV en 720p qui ne passent pas sur VLC. Je me tate à acheter AVPlayerHD mais à part sur macrumors, je n'ai pas eu la confirmation que ça fonctionnerait à 100% (et non, je n'ai pas envie de convertir, je veux juste glisser et que ça fonctionne)
En tout cas pour les divx c'est un régal avec VLC (qui n'est plus distribué mais que j'avais téléchargé à l'époque)

     Pour utiliser des traitements de texte (pour synthèses, retouches, petits 
     travaux)
     -> Est ce que pages est facile et rapide à utiliser? Avec entrainement, le 
         clavier tactile est il facile à utiliser ou un clavier Bluetooth est 
         indispensable?
Je ne peux pas te répondr,e je n'ai pas pages. Avec Evernote, c'est tranquille, mais la frappe sur un PC est quand même meilleure.

- Lire des livres, BD, magasines, journaux
     -> Est ce que le choix et large? Est ce vraiment agréable à lire?
Au pire, il y a les pdf. Après tout dépends de la qualité, certains sont trop pixelisés, d'autres sont parfait. Le défaut reste tout de même le poids de l'engin.

    -> La gamme de jeux est elle large? Il y a-t-il des jeux avec des bons 
        graphismes sans pour autant que ça ralentisse tout le temps (comme 
        avec mon itouch)?
SUPER LARGE!! je n'arrete pas depuis que j'ai mon iPad (pas d'iphone, pas de touch par contre)

Avez vous d'autres utilisations quotidiennes de l'ipad auxquelles on ne penserais pas mais qui sont très utiles? 
Non plus de l'anecdote, ça fait télécommande pour Free, listes de courses, cadre photo, remote pour la biblio itunes (ou qu'on peut faire streamer sur l'ipad directement aussi!!), annuaire, skype, facetime

Pensez vous que l'ipad aurait un avenir en tant qu'alternative à un PC (dans un utilisation comme la mienne, tout en prenant compte que je garderais mon PC actuel comme une base qui stockerais tous mes films, musiques et travaux)?
Pas totale mais tu passeras moins de temps sur le PC, et en beaucoup plus agréable pour le surf/information (mais pas les forums!!)

Et enfin, quel capacité devrais je prendre si j'en achetais un?
J'ai pris le 64 car il n'y avait que ça à l'AS 5th Av et certains m'ont dit que c'était un bon choix. Je vois surtout que j'ai dépensé 100$ de plus. 32 pour moi ça aurait été parfait, mais peut etre qu'une fois que je trouve le moyen pour les films HD, mon avis changera.


----------



## Calin1194 (13 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, maintenant je suis décidé à m'en acheter un. 
Mais, une autre question se pose à moi:
En fait, je pourrais avoir l'argent mi-août, mais j'ai entendu que l'ipad 3 sortirais en automne... avez vous plus de détail sur l'info? Est ce vraiment sortie en automne ou annonce puis sortie 5mois après? Parce que j'avais eu le coup avec mon itouch... je l'avais acheté, 1 mois après sortait le 3g, cette fois je me suis renseigné mais je ne comprend pas trop si c'est conseillé d'attendre ou pas.


----------



## laurange (13 Juin 2011)

Apple n'annonce rien à l'avance, donc la rumeur d'un ipad 3 en automne est extrêmement douteuse vu les cycles de fabrication et d'une concurrence qui n'est toujours pas à la hauteur.

Ensuite, les ipad gardent une bonne valeur sur le marché de l'occasion, donc l'investissement n'est pas mauvais.

Pour tes questions du départ, je te conseil d'investir dans un clavier après l'ipad, la frappe sur des sujets un peu longs est tellement plus agréable.
Perso j'ai choisi un dock/clavier pour ne pas avoir à gérer de batterie et faire une "station ipad" avec des haut-parleurs car j'ai choisi un 32Go pour mettre toute ma musique.

PS pour macg : je ne peux pas répondre sur l'appli macg à ce post à cause des boutons "réponses", j'ai été obligé d'aller sur safari ...


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai entendu parler nul part d'un iPad 3 à l'automne. Il y a encore un gouffre entre la concurrence et l'iPad, donc Apple a tout intérêt à attendre avant de sortir le 3. Par contre il est certainement déjà prévu, conçu et en attente d'être finalisé.

Mon conseil : un clavier bluetooth (même d'occaz ou sur le refurb), il est très pratique et très beau et tu peux l'utiliser en option quand tu sais que tu as beaucoup de texte à taper.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2011)

Calin1194, tu devrais lire ce sujet iPad 2 : au delà de l'informatique. 

Mais pour résumer, l'iPad est avant tout un outil de consultation, de lecture, beaucoup moins de production. Même si c'est possible, c'est assez rapidement contraignant. A moins d'y connecter un clavier en Bluetooth, mais là, autant se tourner vers un Mac portable.


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2011)

Oui et non. Le clavier tu n'es pas obligé de l'avoir tout le temps avec toi, c'est donc plus souple qu'un portable (même qu'un MbA).


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2011)

Ouais mais bon si t'achètes un iPad pour lui coller un clavier, c'est comme acheter un stylo à bille bleu, et lui mettre un réservoir rouge parce que tu voulais cette couleur. Ou acheter une Caterham&#8230; et lui mettre un toit. 

A mon sens, c'est un non-sens.  L'iPad a été conçu pour fonctionner sans clavier.


----------



## laurange (13 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'iPad a été conçu pour fonctionner sans clavier.


Un peu d'ouverture d'esprit ça ne fait pas de mal, c'est juste un clavier.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Un peu d'ouverture d'esprit ça ne fait pas de mal, c'est juste un clavier.



Si j'achète un produit, ça n'est pas pour l'utiliser comme je l'aurais fait avec un autre appareil de la gamme du même constructeur, qui aurait peut-être mieux correspondu à mes attentes, mais sur lequel mon choix ne s'est finalement pas porté.

Rien à voir avec de l'ouverture d'esprit. Plutôt du bon sens.


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juin 2011)

Calin1194 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, maintenant je suis décidé à m'en acheter un.
> Mais, une autre question se pose à moi:
> En fait, je pourrais avoir l'argent mi-août, mais j'ai entendu que l'ipad 3 sortirais en automne... avez vous plus de détail sur l'info? Est ce vraiment sortie en automne ou annonce puis sortie 5mois après? Parce que j'avais eu le coup avec mon itouch... je l'avais acheté, 1 mois après sortait le 3g, cette fois je me suis renseigné mais je ne comprend pas trop si c'est conseillé d'attendre ou pas.




A ce jour on sait seulement que l'Ipad 3 devrait sortir après le 2 mais avant le 4... Pour le reste pas encore de certitudes....


----------



## Calin1194 (13 Juin 2011)

Ok merci, je me l&#8217;achèterai donc dès que j'aurais réuni La Somme. 
Pour ce qui est du clavier, je suis d'accord avec vous deux (Webolivier et Laurange) dans le sens où c'est vrai que si je voulais une vrai machine pour travailler, j&#8217;achèterais un mba, c'est plus adapté; mais j'ai déjà un pc portable, ça ferais donc plus double emploi (excepté son design, son poids et sa taille qui seraient bien mieux). 
En fait je suis à l'école en pension, mon ordi est très lourd dans ma valise, l'ipad semble donc remplir ce que j'attend de lui, pour tous plein de raison et il peut utiliser des traitements de textes le jour où j'en ai besoin, mais ce serait pas mon outil principal pour les gros travaux, la combinaison ipad+ clavier bluetooth (que je sortirais quand besoin est) me semble donc plus adapté, et surtout beaucoup moins cher qu'un mba (double du prix...)


----------



## Vallle (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je n'est pas lut toutes les réponses, mais je peut te dire, que l'iPad, ne chauffe pas du tout comme un ordi, l'écran est très agréable, lire les mail sur l'iPad est superbe, la finition, de l'écran est exceptionnelle, j'ai acheté un iPad, alors que j'ai un MacBook, et un iMac, mais j'en trouve quand même l'utilité .. Donc voila lol

Puis pour ce qui est du bluetooth oui il y est  

La prise en main est immédiate, si tu dois racheter un ordi, et que tu a un petit budget l'iPad et ce qu'il faut .. 

Petit hic, il faut un ordi pour l'activer lol, ou attendre iOS 5 mais il faudra tout de même un ordi pour l'activer  

Et si tu es un accro du Streaming, oublie de suite, car le iPad ne possède pas de lecteur flash .. Donc à part si tu connais un site streaming ou les vidéos sont en MP4, tu ne pourra pas lire de streaming .. 

PS : si tu connais un site de streaming MP4 je suis preneur lol 

Donc voila n'hésite pas si tu a d'autres questions, à part si on ta donné déjà toutes les réponses que tu voulais


----------



## Lamar (13 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais mais bon si t'achètes un iPad pour lui coller un clavier, c'est comme acheter un stylo à bille bleu, et lui mettre un réservoir rouge parce que tu voulais cette couleur. Ou acheter une Caterham et lui mettre un toit.
> 
> A mon sens, c'est un non-sens.  L'iPad a été conçu pour fonctionner sans clavier.



Avec tout le respect dû à ton rang rateau: ), je me vois dans l'obligation de t'expliquer que le clavier bluetooth n'est pas lié à l'iPad, physiquement parlant. Par exemple, je suis à mon bureau (en classe à l'intercours) et je veux taper un texte de lecture pour mes élèves, j'utilise (si j'ai pensé à le prendre avec moi), mon clavier bluetooth. Plus rapide, plus efficace. Si je suis chez moi devant la télé et que je consulte mes mails en glandant (situation plus courante que la première, je pense), je n'utilise pas mon clavier (que j'aurais sans doute oublié en classe d'ailleurs). Tu comprends un peu mieux le concept ? Je peux dissocier le clavier du reste, c'est un peu comme ... un truc en plus qu'on utilise quand on en a besoin, mais que l'on n'est pas obligé d'avoir tout le temps avec soi, parce que pas indispensable. Désolé je n'arrive pas à être plus clair.
Le coup du réservoir rouge sur un stylo bleu, c'est rigolo, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le cas qui nous occupe.


----------



## laurange (14 Juin 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> ...Plutôt du bon sens.


 CQFD (sur ton manque d'ouverture d'esprit ou d'imagination ou des deux)

Je dois en manquer alors car j'ai acheté un dock/clavier pour me faire une station avant de savoir qu'iOS va rendre l'iPad2 indépendant.
Je n'ai pas envie de gérer des batteries et le fait d'avoir ma musique sur l'ipad et des hp sur le dock me plait beaucoup.


----------

